# Wireless Input Devices



## netserf57 (Nov 8, 2005)

I think it would be cool to support a wireless keyboard and mouse. Why? Because it is easier to create wish lists and mouse around - and why not?

so - any possibilities of wireless USB input devices?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

They have to get a keyboard class input set first (the higher end app level interface to use a keyboard/mouse), then work on wireless.


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

netserf57 said:


> I think it would be cool to support a wireless keyboard and mouse. Why? Because it is easier to create wish lists and mouse around - and why not?
> 
> so - any possibilities of wireless USB input devices?


or just support generic USB keyboards; let us banish the Ouija board.

if I'm not mistaken, compatible wireless usb keyboards have been on the market for a while.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Wireless might not be so universal though (at least with a Bluetooth wireless adapter)

Those PS2>USB dongles maybe (my xbox accepts one).


----------

